# Where you going to hide that silver? I know a few spots.



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you hide your silver outside everyone's fear is the metal detectors I would bet that the government can
scan your yard in a few minuets with a satellite. But what if ,,,,Is your mail box post metal? 
inside the post, Under the post. or beside the post. How about that metal pipe at the end of your driveway? Same thing.
Aren't most sidewalks full of rebar pipe? So dig beside it then under it a little. 


Inside? Put it in a paint can pour wax on it to hold it in place and finish filling the can with latex paint.<somewhat fireproof 
The bottom of a nut and bolt can?
If you have ever taken a refrigerator or oven apart you know there are some good spots there.
Lots of extra room inside that desk top computer.

Never hide anything in the freezer,,,,,,First place anyone will check and they will pull stuff apart or
thaw it out. even the ice cubes 

thoughts?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My dad gave me a ceremonial flag that was draped over his fathers casket. Its framed and folded nice, but it seemed about 10oz heavy? Now my dad's, is about 15 oz heavy!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

At the bottom of an active outhouse.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I cast mine into scuba diving weights and painted them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I would bet that the government can scan your yard in a few minuets with a satellite.


You have no idea how accurate this guess is.
I can't go into much detail, because not much was given to me, but I have a relative in the field of geo-science who said that there are satellites that can see clear through the ground with various sensor methods. They were designed to detect underground caverns, rock formations, oil reserves, pretty much anything.
Apparently, they work flawlessly, but either can't be used anymore due to privacy concerns, or just aren't spoken about anymore.
The relative said they didn't know if they were still in operation.

I think we can assume they are...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Remember the company that said it scanned the ocean floor for the exotic metals used in aircraft today and believes that flt 370 is off the coast of India. That was by satellite.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

I have little silver, as pay doesn't allow much (and it is below importance levels of food, water, meds and ammo). So mine will be in my BOB, with me.

Hopefully, once I sell the wife's SUV, and I can purchase more to have the "where will I hide it" problem.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Inside my snake cage


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I cast mine into scuba diving weights and painted them.


you know you may onto something,,,,There is a lot shapes silver could be cast into for hiding.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

inside a bee hive would also be good


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have an excellent place for my gold and silver but if I told you where it was then I would have to kill you or find a better place to hide it. Only my son knows where it is and he won't admit it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If two people know -- it is not a secret!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> At the bottom of an active outhouse.


That's a shitty idea.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> That's a shitty idea.


I get it!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I sold my silver US coins last year when the market was high.
If the economy goes south I'm too old to be holding silver enough years for it to matter.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You have no idea how accurate this guess is.
> I can't go into much detail, because not much was given to me, but I have a relative in the field of geo-science who said that there are satellites that can see clear through the ground with various sensor methods. They were designed to detect underground caverns, rock formations, oil reserves, pretty much anything.
> Apparently, they work flawlessly, but either can't be used anymore due to privacy concerns, or just aren't spoken about anymore.
> The relative said they didn't know if they were still in operation.
> ...


Maybe they should use those to search for tunnels along the southern border.
Or maybe they already do, and they can warn the illegals when ICE gets too close.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My silver unfortunately was with my guns in that unfortunate boating accident that happened this morning. I t happened between here and Catalina. Can't remember the exact cooridinates, but it sure was a long swim back to shore.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Lots of thoughts on what they can see from space, Israel is finding underground tunnels they thought didn't exist? used to be good place to store was old barnyards where the high iron content of cow urine would throw off detectors. But now that's the first place they look. We need to get ahead of the curve! jmo.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I know this guy who knew this guy, whose cousins brother in laws cousins aunts brother used to buy hollow curtain rods to hide stuff in. Worked well till one day the old lady decided to wash the curtains. Took the rods off, the end came off and out slid a fat roll of cash and some gold jewelry (retirement fund) and yes it was all legit. We went yard saling quite often and bought what looked like costume jewelry, but wasn't 

Wish he was still alive. He was smart, but a little senile. He always said "there is $60,000 in that wall". Everyone thought he was nuts. 

The wall was built when they did an addition. All metal stud framing. Guess what the new owners found when they went to remodel?!?


----------

